# What can't you stay away from and have way too much of??



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 16, 2006)

For me it's Make-up, I LOVE IT. Whenever we go shopping you can find me by the make-up. I have so much I don't even use it all but I still want more. I am addicted. 

Hair stuff (shampoos, mousse, etc) runs a close second.

Perfume is third. Mmmmmmm I love perfume.


----------



## Carrie (Jan 16, 2006)

Lingerie. 

Without a doubt, it's my biggest shopping Achilles Heel, and not just pretty bras and panties - I want the totally useless, non-functional, sexy, frilly, seductive things especially. I love it, I want drawers full of it, closets, I want, I want, I want. In fact, I would even go so far as to say "gimme". 

Yes, that's it. Gimme my lingerie.


----------



## Michelle (Jan 16, 2006)

Here's a question for you, Carrie. Were you that way before you found acceptance with your body?



Carrie said:


> Lingerie.
> 
> Without a doubt, it's my biggest shopping Achilles Heel, and not just pretty bras and panties - I want the totally useless, non-functional, sexy, frilly, seductive things especially. I love it, I want drawers full of it, closets, I want, I want, I want. In fact, I would even go so far as to say "gimme".
> 
> Yes, that's it. Gimme my lingerie.


----------



## dreamer72fem (Jan 16, 2006)

For me it is movies hands down. I just love them. I have shelves and shelves of tapes. NOW I buy dvds.....and I know there are many I wont watch often, but I GOT to have them 
Stacey


----------



## Carrie (Jan 16, 2006)

Michelle said:


> Here's a question for you, Carrie. Were you that way before you found acceptance with your body?



Oh, HELL, no, Michelle. I had drab and droopy everything - clothing, lingerie, and shoes - before I found acceptance with my body. 

Now I think it's so darn pretty I just can't help but dress it up in pretty things!


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jan 16, 2006)

Lingerie. Which is crazy because I almost never wear it. But it is sooooooo pretty in the store and always fits! So when I go shopping and am frustrated at all of the clothes that don't fit my shape, I run over to the lingerie section and stock up. I bet I have more lingerie then all my other clothes combined.


----------



## Tina (Jan 16, 2006)

Same here, Carrie, lingerie. But also jewelry (doesn't have to be the expensive stuff), clothing, movies, nail polish for my toenails, and I love unique drinking glasses. Also, cheese.


----------



## Carol W. (Jan 16, 2006)

If it's long and black, I want it. If it's velvet as well, I want it twice as much. And I DO have quite a bit of it, especially for a girl who doesn't get out so much any more. I've taken to wearing it around the house, simply because I like wearing it so much and don't want to have to wait for an "occasion" to feel good. My next (I hope) purchase? A velvet dress from Garb the World, maker of inexpensive goth, medieval and Renn clothing. (in unlimited sizes, plus they're really nice, too.) I plan to wear it as a robe/housedress, and guess which color I'm ordering it in....?????

Non-clothing weakness? Books! I can never have too many. So many books to read, so little time.....

I also have quite a colossal collection of goth jewelry (simply because I'm 55 and have been collecting it for YEARS) and there's no way I'm parting with any of it! 

Oh, and that Everything dress that Vickie posted a link to? My golly, Miss Molly, that's a gorgeous dress. Must now try to scheme and plan so I can get one of those beauties...and yes, Janelle is just as much a peach as the title of her company!


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jan 16, 2006)

shoes (it is so bad I even have them at work in my office and in my desk, I have a pact with my group, if something should happen to me --hit by that bus everyone is talking about-- they are to go into my office and find the hidden stash of shoes and remove them) :shocked:


----------



## Tina (Jan 16, 2006)

This is the sort of pact one hears about vibrators and other sex toys, but I've never heard that about shoes.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 16, 2006)

Hair products. You'd never know it to look at me, but I'm a hair product 'ho. I'm so gullible, and actually believe the claims for longer, thicker hair, and my cabinets reflect that. :doh: I've pared it down a lot, though, since I started using Nioxin. It does everything I need it to do for cleansing and conditioning. For styling I use Amplify mousse, then some hemp oil for shine, and a very quick spritz of Aussie hairspray for hold.

The other thing I collect way too much of are scents. I have fancy European scents I got when I was in the UK in 2002. I have my collection of Lush bath bombs that I'm still working my way through. I have a whole set of the scent-mixings stuff from The Body Shop. Plus a couple of their other scents. AND five different scents of shampoo gel. And my latest interest are the perfume oils from BPAL (Black Phoenix Alchemical Labs http://www.blackphoenixalchemylab.com/welcome.html). My sweetie got me many many imps ears (little tiny vials of scents) and I'm slowly working my way through. Problem is, I love them all.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jan 16, 2006)

For me it's makeup, skincare and jewelry. My problem is I watch that darn shopping channel during Beauty Day and go crazy because they make it all look so easy and so beautiful. I'd say my first addiction is finding the "perfect" foundation. I found out early that I *hate* liquid foundation. I could never find the correct shade and gives good coverage. When I was younger I believed you had to have a "flawless canvas" (gee wonder where I got that). My faves have been Victoria Jackson's creme foundation, Elizabeth Arden cream foundation, Bare Escentuals' and Philosophy's powder foundations - which I currently use. I would go back to Victoria Jackson and try again but after so many messed up orders I vowed never to go back, although my willpower is waning because I really want to try cream foundation again. 

I got into skincare when I was about 20. As a teen I never washed my face on a regular basis - either didn't remember, was too lazy, or didn't care? I was lucky and didn't have acne problems, only the occasional pimple/zit. I don't remember why I finally woke up and realized "duh, you need to take care of your skin". So enter the fun of trying every line under the sun; Mary Kay, Victoria Jackson, Clinique, and Le Mirador to name a few. I'm currently using Philosophy and am pleased with the results.

I still have to try different eye shadows, lipsticks, etc always trying to find "the perfect one" which is bad because I don't wear anything but foundation on a regular basis and dress up nights don't happen very often. But it's not going to stop me from buying and trying 

Finally jewelry, my third love. I'm a ring gal -- I have more rings that I could wear in a month but I still have to have more. Yet I only wear more than one when I'm going out. I could wear them to work but my work environment is casual so I tend not to. The one I do wear every day is a simple gold diamond band ring. Before I turned 30 I told my mother the only thing I want is a conservative diamond band ring that I can easily wear every day and doesn't look like it's screaming "DIAMOND RING! DIAMOND RING!" I like other jewelry too; earrings and necklaces but not as much as rings.


----------



## Jes (Jan 16, 2006)

Bath and Body works stuff. The gel, followed by the lotion, followed sometimes by the spritz. I love walking around smelling good but not overpowering. I like their stuff a lot and right now, they have their big sale going on and I could probably buy something every time I was in the store. Mostly, I'm pretty good about saving, not spending, my money, but that place gives me a run for it.

For anyone wanting to buy me a gift, I could use some Sweet Pea shower gel. I promise to let you sniff me after I use it!


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jan 16, 2006)

Accckk! How can I forget perfume! I gotta have perfume! My fave for the past 2 years has been Ralph Lauren Blue for women. This Christmas I received Philosophy's Falling in Love and Memoirs of a Geisha -- both new faves!


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 16, 2006)

Purses. I have a purse issue. I've been better for about a year, but I go on benders sometimes. They range from Coach (about 6? of them) to 15 dollar monkey bags, or one that looks like a Chinese take-out box, etc. I'm all about a cute bag. 

If I could, I'd collect shoes. I have terrible, terrible shoe envy, I want them all, so cute, so fun, so great... but no deal, nothing fits me. If I go to Heaven, I figure I'll end up with a cobbler who can make me whatever I want. Hell will probably be endless attempts for the rest of the afterlife of trying on the cutest shoes in the whole wide world that won't even go over a toe. 

I also collect clothes in general, cute undies/bras/sets, jeans (not just the denim lites, I'll take almost anything that's trendy looking), and pj pants.


----------



## MissToodles (Jan 16, 2006)

neckercheifs! I counted my collection the other day and I have 18. They're usually from target or a discount store and don't spend more than 3 dollars on one. 

makeup: It's sad but true. I'm always looking for the perfect red lipstick. I have a few perfect ones. Again, I buy things on sale with coupons or for more expensive things, ebay. I do like urban decay shadows but I'm not paying full price for one shadow.

costume jewerly: I like sparkly things and prefer costume over expensive things.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 16, 2006)

How could I forget earrings? I have two big full Jewelry boxes full of earrings! I LOVE earrings especially ones hand made.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 16, 2006)

MissToodles said:


> I'm always looking for the perfect red lipstick.



Oooohhh me to!~ I haven't found mine yet - but I'll know it when I see it. I have about 5 *almost rights*.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 16, 2006)

ValentineBBW said:


> Accckk! How can I forget perfume! I gotta have perfume! My fave for the past 2 years has been Ralph Lauren Blue for women. This Christmas I received Philosophy's Falling in Love and Memoirs of a Geisha -- both new faves!




Oh I am a Perfume collector. At one time I had a whole dresser top covered with all different perfumes. Right now I have 2 I LOVE LOVE LOVE.

Anais Anais. mmmmm yummy

And I found the perfect Vanilla scent online. I don't know the name of it off hand but OMG - when I wear it Wayne gets nuts! LOL


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jan 16, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Oh I am a Perfume collector. At one time I had a whole dresser top covered with all different perfumes. Right now I have 2 I LOVE LOVE LOVE.
> 
> Anais Anais. mmmmm yummy
> 
> And I found the perfect Vanilla scent online. I don't know the name of it off hand but OMG - when I wear it Wayne gets nuts! LOL



Sandie,

I'd be interested in finding out the name of the Vanilla scent. I love Vanilla! I have one that I bought years ago and only have a few sprays left so I'm trying to find a replacement scent since I can't seem to find more of the original.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 16, 2006)

ValentineBBW said:


> Sandie,
> 
> I'd be interested in finding out the name of the Vanilla scent. I love Vanilla! I have one that I bought years ago and only have a few sprays left so I'm trying to find a replacement scent since I can't seem to find more of the original.



Ok I found it:

Auric Blends

www.auricblends.com

It is sooooooooooo nice!! A good Vanilla scent is so hard to find. I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## jamie (Jan 16, 2006)

Gah - 

I am feeling so ungirly I am getting ready to go hook up with some flannel wearing, mullet-cut chicks I know.

I use a 2-in-1 shampoo/conditioner thing, I have 3 pairs of shoes - no fooling, the only makeup I wear is foundation-powder-mascara-and some Burt's Bees tinted lip balm, and I don't own a piece of lingerie or a purse.

I am going to have to have a chick-breakout-makeover one of these days.

I do have a lot of lotions, mostly because I am never satisfied. I love Bath and Bodyworks and have the complete Sweet Cherry and Peony lines. I like feeling soft and smelling sweet.

[and I agree...more lingerie for Carrie]


----------



## Tina (Jan 16, 2006)

Another purse person here, too, though I haven't been able to satisfy that desire very often lately. 

Jamie, how do you get by without a purse? I cannot imagine it. lol


----------



## Ivy (Jan 16, 2006)

Make up, lingerie, purses, scarves and ties, maneki neko, clothing, and plastic earrings or strands of beads. It's BAD.

I have serious spending problems.


----------



## jamie (Jan 16, 2006)

Tina said:


> Another purse person here, too, though I haven't been able to satisfy that desire very often lately.
> 
> Jamie, how do you get by without a purse? I cannot imagine it. lol



Pockets, baby, pockets.

All I carry are my keys, cellie, license and debit card.

Am I a man?  :doh:


----------



## MissToodles (Jan 16, 2006)

I, too stuff everything in my pockets or backpack. I actually need a purse in the next week so I can appear like an adult to the high school set.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jan 17, 2006)

My hobby is my hair...







I've had long hair most of my life, but am actively growing it to classic length (classic=where the butt meets the thighs), which on me is about 42". Right now it is at 36", just about another year to go. Since I spend too much time on my hair (and on my longhair boards posting) ...I guess the answer to your question would be hair toys. Yup...hair toys. Hairsticks and hairforks, hairjewelry, barettes, clips, scrunchies, claw clips, etc. etc.

Here's about 1/3 of my collection:

























These last HairStyx were made by me - although these are my personal ones. My favs!


----------



## Carrie (Jan 17, 2006)

jamie said:


> Gah -
> 
> I am feeling so ungirly I am getting ready to go hook up with some flannel wearing, mullet-cut chicks I know.
> 
> ...



My habit and I thank you for your support, Jamie.  

I love that Burt's Bees tinted lip balm - I tend to feel a bit odd in lipstick unless I'm at a fancy event, so that tinted lip balm (and I love the peppermint smell!) and Blistex's tinted lip balm are perfect for me.

And no, you're NOT a man - you're far too pretty.


----------



## Jes (Jan 17, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> How could I forget earrings? I have two big full Jewelry boxes full of earrings! I LOVE earrings especially ones hand made.



new customer base!

heh. 

And AnnMarie--SIX coach bags? You independently wealthy or somethin'?


----------



## Jes (Jan 17, 2006)

jamie said:


> Pockets, baby, pockets.
> 
> All I carry are my keys, cellie, license and debit card.
> 
> Am I a man?  :doh:



no! i very often go w/o one, too. a few bills, 1 credit card and a few keys fit into a pocket. i don't travel with makeup, i don't have a cell phone (I know, I know, I get mocked for that a lot), etc.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jan 17, 2006)

> What can't you stay away from and have way too much of??


This board.


----------



## FitChick (Jan 17, 2006)

Black leather...clothing, handbags, you name it! Its an expensive habit, made worse by the fact that my 7 year old is a vegan now, and HATES anybody who wears "dead animals"!


----------



## Jane (Jan 17, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> This board.


No chit, BB.


----------



## Tracyarts (Jan 17, 2006)

Makeup: I have so many MAC eyeshadows, it's disgraceful. Nail polish too. At least fifty bottles. 

Perfume/fragrance: A whole tray of 'em. Not counting the chest of fragrance oils. 

Lingerie: WAY too much, especially colorful matching bra and panty sets.

Hair accessories: Combs, barettes, clips, sticks, bands, etc... plastic to jewelry.


Tracy


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jan 17, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Ok I found it:
> 
> Auric Blends
> 
> ...




Thanks so much Sandie, I'm heading over now to check out the website.


----------



## wtchmel (Jan 19, 2006)

Well, I'm into the hair thing ,hair toys, clips, you name it, I like/wear it long, and yes, I'm obsessed!
Scent, love it, yet, haven't been purchasing much. I'm one of those totally uber natural people, scents are where I draw the line. I buy what I like, regardless! Ooooo BPAL, can't get any better. Love those imps.
GUM!! Has to be Glee Gum from Trader Joes, and I seriously chew, constantly. It's my stress relief, i clench, and If i don't have my gum, i'm screwed!!
Internet.... between this board, and the hair boards I frequent, I'm on this thing, waaaaaaay to much,lol!
I'm with ann marie, it would be shoes(used to be,back in the day,lol) if I could find some that fit. SO, if I find some that fit, I buy. I was in heaven this last month, I found 4 pairs of shoes within one week, after looking since June!!
Ok, i'm done, I could go on for days about what I 'have' to have.lol


----------



## Amor (Jan 19, 2006)

#1 - Shoes...heels, sneakers, sandles, boots, anything and everything.... the more impracticle (read - uncomfortable) the cuter/better! Although I'm slowly learning to accept comfy shoes - I bought 3 pairs of sneakers last week! I've got about 42 pairs of shoes right now, but only wear about a dozen of them regularly...LOL

#2 - Lingere...Mostly just the fluffy, lacy, cute, girly "pointless (as a boyfriend once told me) stuff that makes _me_ feel sexy

#3 - Scrapbooking & photo stuff...I'm an avid photographer but I rarely ever scrapbook..I just like collecting all the cute stuff and thinking about all the stuff I *could* be doing with it if I had the time.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 19, 2006)

Patterns, fabric, sewing supplies, yarns, wigs, guitar picks.... My apartment is a museum. Oh, and shoes, Troves and troves of shoes and boots - and velvet gowns. I told ya', it's a sickness.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 19, 2006)

Jes said:


> And AnnMarie--SIX coach bags? You independently wealthy or somethin'?




Hahahah, not even close. Most are presents, and there are many Coach outlets in my area, so shopping there helps take out the sting.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jan 19, 2006)

Amor, 

I call #1 closet shoes, these are the ones I try on in the closet, see how cute they are, then take those darn uncomfortable tourture devices off. I have quite a collection of those. My favorite are a pair of slides with just one delicate strap over the toe and a three inch spike heel. If I were to actually wear them I would drive those spikes into the ground and probably break an cankle. 

(btw two pairs of really cute slides were waiting on my front porch for me today! I think I love the mailman)





Amor said:


> #1 - the more impracticle (read - uncomfortable) the cuter/better!


----------



## Amor (Jan 20, 2006)

Evil Princess -
My favorites, (that I never wear) are either a pair of stilleto cowboy boots (what the heck was I thinking?!?... I havn't worn a pair of cowboy boots since I was 8)... or my black 3" spike heel ballet slippers that lace up around my shin, the were steve madden's so they weren't very expensive, so cute -but sooo uncomfortable!! I think that maybe I should have a required waiting period of at least 24 hours before I'm allowed to take posession of a pair of shoes, or something - or at least a shoe shopping buddy to stop me from buying the _really_ absurd pairs (most of my girl friends don't share my shoe obsession  )


----------



## Traci (Jan 20, 2006)

My weaknesses are soaps, shampoos, funky conditioners that promise that my hair will flow, shine, and slay the opposite sex, etc. I am REALLY a nut for the organic, earthy stuff in those cool, kaleidoscopic packages (everyone knows what I'm talking about!)....

I also am an earring nut, especially those pretty little filigree thingies that look like something out of Stevie Nicks' jewelry box! I have 4 jewelry boxes full of these things and I'm always out scopin' for more!


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jan 20, 2006)

Amor said:


> Evil Princess -
> My favorites, (that I never wear) are either a pair of stilleto cowboy boots (what the heck was I thinking?!?... I havn't worn a pair of cowboy boots since I was 8)... or my black 3" spike heel ballet slippers that lace up around my shin, the were steve madden's so they weren't very expensive, so cute -but sooo uncomfortable!! I think that maybe I should have a required waiting period of at least 24 hours before I'm allowed to take posession of a pair of shoes, or something - or at least a shoe shopping buddy to stop me from buying the _really_ absurd pairs (most of my girl friends don't share my shoe obsession  )


 
AWWW.... mine don't either, they just don't understand the need for cute shoes. Of course they never see them, they are in the closet! (the shoes that is!)


----------



## Jes (Jan 20, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> Patterns, fabric, sewing supplies, yarns, wigs, guitar picks.... My apartment is a museum. Oh, and shoes, Troves and troves of shoes and boots - and velvet gowns. I told ya', it's a sickness.


So what you're saying is that your place looks like a gaggle of drag queens exploded in it? 


cool


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 21, 2006)

I love those romantic old perfumery lines like Crabtree & Evelyn and Caswell Massey. It all makes me feel like a little girl again, whiffing up the otherworldly powder on my great-grandmother’s dressing table. My favorite of the moment? C&E’s “Summer Hill,” scented with field lilies and wildflowers.

And, Sandie, your post about creative hair accessories reminds me of an old co-worker who would adorn her topknot with asparagus stalks. It was an awesome idea that never failed to turn heads.


----------



## Tina (Jan 21, 2006)

Heh. Just not sure what to say to that last paragraph, except I'm sure it *did* turn heads...


----------



## The Nutcracker (Jan 21, 2006)

I need to stay away from lanebryant.com. I like a lot of their clothes and am always happy with the quality. I buy way too much stuff from them.


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 22, 2006)

Tina said:


> Heh. Just not sure what to say to that last paragraph, except I'm sure it *did* turn heads...



Yeah, during my Dreadlocked-Beehive-Hairpiece-with-Fake-Alice-Walker-Granny-Glasses phase, I once clipped in snow pea pods to mimic a tiny Japanese fan. But instead of seeming enraptured by the creativity, peoples invisible thought bubbles were screaming, Does that woman actually have tiny _vegetables_ in her head? 

My co-worker's panache with produce was clearly a unique thing.


----------



## PrettyLynn (Jan 22, 2006)

i get obsessive over a few things....

1. lingerie. all kinds... i want cute cami sets, corsets, stockings, bustiers, thongs, chemises, etc... i want more lingerie than regular clothing.... unfortunately, i don't wear it often.

2. i'm currently on a quest for cute jeans.... specifically black ones. my new favorite brand is "goddess".... i only have one pair, but they're adorable, and are *the* best fitting jeans i've ever had!

3. perfume. i adore scents. i am ashamed to admit i have some luxe fever stuff.... the model for it looks like she stepped right off the set of legally blonde, but it just smells soooooo damn good. usually, though, i prefer scented oil (and i'm about to check out a few places mentioned in this thread... thanks!).

4. llamas. i'll buy nearly anything with a cute llama on it.

5. size positive stuff. i have my naked fat lady hanging from my rear view mirror (www.bbwgifts.com).


----------



## OpalBBW (Jan 23, 2006)

1. Shoes... I have more shoes than I will ever need. I see them and I want to buy them, if I don't have the money I kick myself until I break down and put it on the credit card. Regret the bill later... At one point I had 42 pair of shoes.
2. Perfume... I'm always looking for new smells, but I am kinda picky about them.
3. Shirts... I have about 3 times as many shirts as I do pants, and that's alot.
4. Makeup... I see a bright new color or something that will pump my eyelashes up by 100% and I have to have it!!


----------

